# Chapel at The Mount



## tumble112 (Dec 18, 2014)

A small private chapel built around 1850 for the Johnstone family of nearby Carnsalloch House (also derelict).
In a pretty poor state, but still with many nice features. More https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649527411692/



571 by tumble112, on Flickr


572 by tumble112, on Flickr


573 by tumble112, on Flickr


576 by tumble112, on Flickr


577 by tumble112, on Flickr


578 by tumble112, on Flickr


582 by tumble112, on Flickr


583 by tumble112, on Flickr


589 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 18, 2014)

Stunning little building and a shame its in this condition! 

Would make a nice little dwelling!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats lovely! Would love to give those tiles a good mop and polish! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Hopefully this will be fixed up as it is currently not too knackered! Them tiles...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2014)

Beautiful building,the doorway is stunning.


----------



## smiler (Dec 18, 2014)

InquisitiveFox said:


> Beautiful! Hopefully this will be fixed up as it is currently not too knackered! Them tiles...



Its likely it is a listed building so has some protection from developers etc, for myself I think it is beautiful as it is.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 18, 2014)

InquisitiveFox said:


> Beautiful! Hopefully this will be fixed up as it is currently not too knackered! Them tiles...



The tiles are lovely, didn't realise I'd got one of my size 10s in picture. (Clearing stuff out the way with my feet at the time).


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 18, 2014)

I really,really like that mate..what a corker and lovely shots.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 18, 2014)

I quite like it, especially the window above the door. Good work mate


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 18, 2014)

saw this on flickr  awesome stuff tumble  love the front doors!


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 18, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> saw this on flickr  awesome stuff tumble  love the front doors!



Thanks a lot, for such a small building there are so many nice features. Apparently it's a Crypt as well.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 19, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Thanks a lot, for such a small building there are so many nice features. Apparently it's a Crypt as well.



Temptation now u say crypt


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Dec 19, 2014)

What a lovely location. Obviously not what it once was, but it has a certain tranquility about it : )

Thank you


----------



## decker (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely in my top 10 .. just perfect


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 19, 2014)

crypt aswell you say?! Stunning. Nice find there


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

Are there any manor houses or old convents in the local area?

It seems ideally situated for a hideaway and being a church, possibly inconspicuous.


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2014)

Snips86x said:


> Are there any manor houses or old convents in the local area?
> 
> It seems ideally situated for a hideaway and being a church, possibly inconspicuous.



Yeah I agree, looks like a private chapel for a big manor or estate to me.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

krela said:


> Yeah I agree, looks like a private chapel for a big manor or estate to me.



Wouldn't it be great if there was as tunnel found


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 19, 2014)

Snips86x said:


> Are there any manor houses or old convents in the local area?
> 
> It seems ideally situated for a hideaway and being a church, possibly inconspicuous.



Yes there is Carnsalloch House close by, I posted it on here in April as Mansion CH, there are also other reports on he house which you will find using the search bar. The Chapel was built for the family of the house. I'm not aware of a tunnel, what a find that would be!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Yes there is Carnsalloch House close by, I posted it on here in April as Mansion CH, there are also other reports on he house which you will find using the search bar. The Chapel was built for the family of the house.



Oh great - has there been any investigation to a tunnel? It seems strange that it was built as such a distance from the house which makes one think there must be something. Old manors are well known for their secret doors and false walls. Used by servants and children playing hide & seek


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 19, 2014)

Snips86x said:


> Oh great - has there been any investigation to a tunnel? It seems strange that it was built as such a distance from the house which makes one think there must be something. Old manors are well known for their secret doors and false walls. Used by servants and children playing hide & seek



Sorry, just edited my first reply! As far as I can tell there is no tunnel, but as I have only lived in this area for a few years, I will have to do a bit of ressarch to see if I can find out a bit more.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 19, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> crypt aswell you say?! Stunning. Nice find there





mockingbird said:


> Temptation now u say crypt



Yes it's a crypt too, there seems to have been a grave slab at one time but it's been removed


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 19, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Yes it's a crypt too, there seems to have been a grave slab at one time but it's been removed
> I have a report on Birkwood hospital to post but I need to go back and get the morgue photographed before I post. :



It's times like these I wish I wasn't so far away  That place looks stunning!


----------

